# Spreadsheet copyright/intellectual property



## litrelord (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi All,

Does anyone know how well copyright stands for spreadsheets? I've been asked to recreate a report for a new client that was created by their previous supplier. Obviously there will be some cross-over in what we actually present since it will be the same data that we're working off and the same results being shown but I'm against creating an exact replica since someone else put the time and effort into doing the initial work. 

I realise this question is probably better asked on a law forum than an excel one but thought I'd see if anyone knew enough about UK law for these things to give me a pointer. 

Thanks

Nick


----------



## RoryA (Dec 7, 2009)

Do you know the nature of the agreement between the client and the former developer? It may state that the IP for any produced work belongs to one or the other.


----------



## litrelord (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Rory,

to the best of my knowledge there was no provision in the contract for the transfer of IP rights to the client from the previous supplier. 

Do spreadsheets get automatic copyright? 

To be honest I'm loathe to do this and think I'll create a new model that shows the same results but gets them in a different way. If they want it to look exactly the same as the previous supplier created report they can do that themselves. 

Thanks

Nick


----------



## RoryA (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not a lawyer but I would be extremely surprised if they did get copyright automatically. I would also be surprised if the IP didn't default to the company paying for the work, but it wouldn't be the first time the law has surprised me...


----------

